# I found this sign in my garden this morning.



## Ruth n Jersey (Aug 6, 2017)

I guess my son was tired of hearing me complain about my Hosta's being eaten by the deer so he left this sign. The Golden Corral is a buffet chain they we go to on occasion.  The deer got the upper hand this year but I will be ready for them next year. I purchased the stakes and mesh to protect my plants next spring.


----------



## jujube (Aug 6, 2017)

Your son has a great sense of humor.  Let's hope the deer can't read....


----------



## tnthomas (Aug 6, 2017)

Oh no!   Deer can eat-up a serious $$ worth of ornamental's & crops.

Here in the desert, it's the rabbit & squirrels that make off with most of what I try to grow.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Aug 6, 2017)

So funny Ruth, you raise your son well!


----------



## Timetrvlr (Aug 14, 2017)

Winter-starved deer love my crocus and tulips in Spring. I cover my flower bed early with plastic mesh then remove it once the tulips finish flowering.


----------

